# [SOLVED] Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi. 

I have a 512mb DDR of Ram Installed on my computer. I want to upgraded. I read about the new DDR3.

I know that my computer accepts without trouble the DDR (because that's what it's installed) but I don't know if a Kingston DDR3 of 2gb it's compatible without problems. Can someone clarify me that??

I also read something about Low Density and High Density on RAM's DIMM. Does someone knows if DDR3 are Low or High Density??

I'm interested in this specific model: KVR1333D3N9/2G

I hope someone can help me...

Thanks!!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

No, a motherboard will only be compatible with one type of RAM. If you have a motherboard that supports DDR RAM you'd need a new one to use DDR3 RAM.

DDR3 isn't worth it right now anyway. DDR2 1066 will outperform DDR3 1200, and DDR2 1200 will outperform DDR3 1333. Only DDR3 1600 shows any real performance gain, and it's *expensive*.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Ok thank you.

And if a Motherboard supports a DDR it will support a DDR2 without problems??


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

No--a motherboard will only support one RAM format.

DDR motherboard = DDR RAM
DDR2 motherboard = DDR2 RAM
DDR3 motherboard = DDR3 RAM


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Ok... thank you very much!!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

No problem, I hope I helped clear that up. Your upgrade possibilities are probably limited to just more RAM--maybe upgrading to 1GB or 2GB. That depends on your motherboard, however.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Some newer Mobo's will accept DDR2 & DDR3 RAM. Yours will not.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Yeah, I think is clear. The problem is that DDR are expensive and kind of hard to find. I think it's better to change the motherboard. In that case I will like to upgraded to 2gb of DDR2 RAM.

I read about Low Density and High Density on DDR RAM's DIMM. Are DDR2 also divided into Low Density and High Density??


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Yeah, but for most retail desktop RAM you won't have to worry, any decent DDR2 kit will be low density.

A warning: a new motherboard may also mean you need a new CPU. What are your current full system specs and how much are you looking to spend to upgrade?
Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Graphics card
Power supply
Hard drives (#, size, SATA or IDE)


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Yeah I think I regret. I made the System Scan with crucial and this is what I got:
















I found these two on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2GB-2-X-1GB-PC3...in_0?hash=item48334e3b90&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/2GB-2-X-1GB-PC2...in_2?hash=item4a9a5c71ab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Which of them will work better??


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Either will work, the first one is faster (400MHz instead of 333MHz). That isn't too bad a price, either. I wouldn't put too much more money into that machine though, get the new RAM to tide you over another six to eighteen months then look into getting a new computer. The Pentium 4 is starting to get a little long in the tooth and isn't really suitable for more than office work now.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Ok. One more thing... 

For example, on the first link of ebay, the one of $44,19 in the description says "High Density" and "Dual Channel Ready". 

I read that "High Density" DIMM's are only compatible like with 10% of the computers and on the Crucial test of my computer says: 

"Dual Channel Ready: NO"

Are those details important to consider??

Sorry for asking so much questions!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

You want Low Density RAM. Matched pairs are preferable. Mixing RAM is always a crapshoot.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*



Tyree said:


> You want Low Density RAM. Matched pairs are preferable. Mixing RAM is always a crapshoot.


But for example if I buy 2x1gb DDR Ram for my computer, it doesn't matter if they're Low Density or High Denstiy?? Or it matters??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

It matters, you want Low density, High is for servers.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Is DDR3 compatible con my computer??*

Ok, thanks!!


----------

